# So what do you think of them now? *Update on Lyric*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I got some new pics of the girls set up and show how they are maturing!

Lyric. She's still a little posty and has a steep rump, normally her back is more level than that.

















Heidi, still steep in the rump and her hair was a little rumpled so it gave her the appearance of not being level across the top. And she's not very wide in the back AT ALL! 

















And one pic of Lyric stretched out. Couldn't resist. ;-)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: So what do you think of them now?*

that last one of Lyric is really nice, shows her off better then just standing. Shows that when set up she would look much better.

I think they are coming along nicely.

I could be wrong but I actually think Heidi's rear and escutcheon is better then Lyrics :shrug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: So what do you think of them now?*

Thanks, I agree on that last one, if she'd let me punch her down more often it would be easier to show her off, but she's not used to it yet. :roll: I work with her every day on it now. And Heidi absolutely HATES standing still so it's hard to get any really good set up pics of her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: So what do you think of them now?*

i understand 100% But at least you know she has potential


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: So what do you think of them now?*

I have some like that! They throught the biggest fits! I have a buck, you CAN NOT punch him down or set up his legs, plus he tries to jump up on me the whole time. Here is the best photo I got of him...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: So what do you think of them now?*

At least I'm not the only one! :roll: He sure is beautiful though!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: So what do you think of them now?*



StaceyRoop said:


> i understand 100% But at least you know she has potential


I'd say! :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: So what do you think of them now?*

You are definatly not the only one! Everyone has the "problem child" lol. I think if you work with them you can train them to behave! :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: So what do you think of them now?*

Thanks, I sure hope so! What do you think of their escutcheons? (sp?) I still can't tell that much about them. :shrug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: So what do you think of them now?*

I like Lyric's escutcheon the best, it looks the most naturally wide, and pretty high too. To really make certain I would have to see her clipped though.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: So what do you think of them now?*

I'll probably be clipping them in the next couple of weeks, we'll see how that goes. :roll: So how much do you think Lyric has improved since this? :shocked:


















I think she presents herself MUCH better! :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: So what do you think of them now?*

Progress on Lyric! :greengrin: This is from a couple of minutes ago. This sheep stanchion has been helping me to train her. :roll:

Rear









Side









What do you think now?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is definately showing what you've taught her....she is looking very good!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She is looking good. NOw i would bring those rear legs in a bit as you set her up.

Also she needs practice with being set up as you hold her collar. So you need to work on that as well. But of course it is all a step process.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, that's exactly what it is Stacey! Step by step process I was using that so I could see what I was doing better so I can apply it later. She does NOT like letting me punch her down, so I figured I'd see what I was doing wrong and this seems to help. (me mainly)


----------

